# The composer's challenge! - new youtube channel



## Stepan (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I'm very excited to announce the new YouTube Channel "Composer's Challenge"! 

About a half year ago I got the idea for the whole YouTube thing and today I uploaded the first episode:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DADLkZcXpnc

It's basically about people writing creative challenges (regarding style, instruments etc.) in the comment section and I pick one, produce the music and post a new episode on YouTube!

Let me know what you think about it - as it's the first episode, feedback and new ideas are more than welcome


----------



## TomNoyd (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey, it's a shame that that no one commented on here. I love the idea. I was actually thinking about doing something like this for a quite a while now (but was too lazy to get around to it).

I subscribed. I actually have a request (I'll post it as a YouTube comment as well); orchestral punk rock. I did a few tracks in this style but only because I rarely ever see anyone else doing that genre. After watching your video, I think you'll do a better job.

Whatever style you do, I look forward to the next video.

Have fun!

-Luke


----------



## Blackster (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice idea and it will keep your output high  ... I like that! It is a creative way to focus due to limitations. 

I want you to do a metal track. But instead of using guitars, I want you to use my free E-Ukulele library :D ... get it here: http://www.audio-wiesel.com/e-ukulele/

I'd love to watch that episode! _-)


----------



## TomNoyd (Oct 12, 2014)

Blackster @ Sun Oct 12 said:


> I want you to do a metal track. But instead of using guitars, I want you to use my free E-Ukulele library :D ... get it here: http://www.audio-wiesel.com/e-ukulele/



BRILLIANT!


----------



## Stepan (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh my god, I'm so sorry guys - I've just now seen your replies, didn't know that someone wrote in this thread!

Thanks for the feedback and "challenges" TomNoyd and Blackster - I just released the second episode, if you could write the same request there, it would be visible not just in this forum but also for the people who are watching "Composer's Challenge"!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7FG6GSOU9w&list=UUTPJvkyxy-o4fxCiyDj-lWA (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7FG6GS ... xCiyDj-lWA)

Oh man, I LOVE both ideas...that's the hard part, choosing only one request - last time I just went for the craziest one:
"I request a metal/electroswing crossover using samples from the russian version of Highschool Musical. At some point start a surprise goa/psytrance intermission lasting at least 42 seconds. Then go back to the original track, ending in a big finale with laser and cannon sounds."

Well, at least I'm sure that there are at least 2 good requests for the next episode - please write in the Ep#2 Comment Section or on the Facebookpage, thank you!


----------



## TomNoyd (Nov 8, 2014)

No problem, Stephan.

Great job with episode 2! I commented on your video with my request.

I sincerely hope to see more episodes and that this will be an ongoing project.


----------



## Stepan (Jan 4, 2015)

We uploaded a new video, it's not a "challenge" video though.

Enjoy:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXS_GC28lB8


----------

